# Canadian HS624 Power Chute issue



## sledfreak (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys new here. My Dads HS624 Honda blower has a couple of issues. One the electric start does not work. I charged the battery, but will not turn over and two, the power chute will not turn. Besides the battery where else should I look. Is there any fuzes or relays on this model, that I can check. I will say that the power cable that moves defecltor on top of the chute which is controlled by the same joystick does move, but slowly. Even thought my Optimal trickle charger shows its charged it may not be enough. Also, I can seemed to find any info on the CDN model with the electric chute and deflector and estart with battery. Thanks for the help...


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

where is it stored? is it really cold? If it is try a hair drier on the all the chute controls/cables/parts. may be the beginnings of stuff seizing up.

Starter. use a volt meter and test the battery. then follow all the conections and wires up to the key switch. 

then hold the key in the start position and probe the connections on the back of the switch. one should come on and stay on with the key in the on position and in the crank or start position it should only have voltage while you hold it.

then while holding it in the start spot check for full voltage at the starter.

These are just generalizations not specific to honda


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi sledfreak, welcome to SBF, and thanks for joining us. Sorry to hear that your Dad's Honda is having some issues. You say the electric start doesn't work, but does it start and run using the recoil start? 

There are differences between the Honda machines available in Canada from those we get south of the border. Since yours must have an onboard battery, then there's a charging coil, and you could check the output of it too.

I do have a couple of different Honda lawn mowers with electric start that carry their own battery. One has a circuit breaker in it's system, and the other has a fuse and regulator. Like you said, you could check for those items on your snowblower and see if they're functioning like they should. Another question would be, how old it the battery?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello slrdfreak, welcome to SBF. how old it the battery on your dad's snowblower. if the battery powers the ignition and the battery is weak or bad it will not have enough power to start the machine


----------

